# What's Inside Google Glass?



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> Google's latest and hottest gadget needs little introduction. Since its public unveiling in April 2012, the tiny head-mounted Android computer has been collecting controversy and sociological analysis. It is currently available in limited beta to eminent members of the tech community and to a selection of "Glass Explorers". As members of the latter program, we are delighted to be able to explore Glass.


More


----------

